# Coopers Family



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I cant post pictures of my little cooper untill my husband figures helps me figure out how to work our digital camera and help me put them on the computer. But here are some pictures of Coopers family thats my breeder sent me, he didnt take any of cooper


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is another Chi he has bred- not realted to cooper.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry for my bad typeing, I type fast!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

What do you guys think? :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Well if coopers from that family, hes a stunner!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh that wee little one I just want to eat up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you guys! :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

> Well if Cooper is from that family, he's a stunner!!!!


I agree! What a beautiful family he has.  I can't wait to see some photos of him.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!    

Oh my goodness what cuties....too many for me to handle!...LOL :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How adorable!


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a bunch of adorable chi's Can't wait to see Cooper


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG they are all SO CUTE!!!! Cooper is going to be a looker too! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

There is no doubt Cooper is gorgeous after seeing his family! Those are seriously some beautiful chi's!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I am so pleased it took me for ever to find someone I felt comfortable with and He breeds some of the most amazing chihuahua's in the country.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

If your in Michigan and looking to buy a chihuahua, I have found the perfect breeder in my opinion anyway!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

They are all gorgeous!!! Cooper's going to be a little cutie by the looks of his litter mate!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

They aree all beautiful. Can't wait to see pics of Cooper.


----------

